# Third Annual All-Nissan Bash



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Its April...now's the time for me to start putting together everything for the Third Annual All-Nissan Bash held out here in SoCal. The attendance last year was awesome, sure we ran into some issues with the "gestapo" rangers (GregV remembers this one ). All in all it was good fun. This year we're most likely *not* going to have it at Mile Square Park. Any suggestions on a location out here in the So Cal area (preferrably something equidistant for those coming from LA and SD) are welcome. 

This is what I know *For Sure*
- All Nissan/Infiniti enthusiasts are invited
- Date: either Saturday, July 24th or July 31st - Let me know what works for you!
- Yes, food will be provided (for a reasonable cost)
- Yes, we will have a raffle (with more/better prizes than last year)
- It will be a good time

I'm also looking possibly for a co-coordinator for this event. Contact me via PM or E-Mail if you're interested.

Simply put : You guys are the ones who make this event a roaring success like the past two years, and I want your opinion on what I can do to make this better, more fun, and more enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Cool, I can't wait! Did we have name tags last year? I think I got there late last year and didn't get one. Another location? Hmmm I thought Mile Square was a good mid point, but oh well I know we had that problem.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam,
Let me know how I can help out, other than being the liason to law enforcement. But seriously, call me at Quality Nissan and let's talk. It's been awhile anyway.

Greg V




stealthb14 said:


> Its April...now's the time for me to start putting together everything for the Third Annual All-Nissan Bash held out here in SoCal. The attendance last year was awesome, sure we ran into some issues with the "gestapo" rangers (GregV remembers this one ). All in all it was good fun. This year we're most likely *not* going to have it at Mile Square Park. Any suggestions on a location out here in the So Cal area (preferrably something equidistant for those coming from LA and SD) are welcome.
> 
> This is what I know *For Sure*
> - All Nissan/Infiniti enthusiasts are invited
> ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill try to donate some raffle prizes


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll come Nissan-less, but will come regardless if my car doesn't get violated.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm down for sure pretty much since I know I'll have the day off on the account that I'm unemployed :fluffy: Last years was pretty cool.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

24th sounds cool for me


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodKA said:


> I'll come Nissan-less, but will come regardless if my car doesn't get violated.


 Boris, your car will be required to keep a to be specified difference from all the Nissans there, as not to contaminate the lot , then we'll make you wear a homemade T-Shirt saying "I gave my Nissans up for a DSM" for the entire length of your stay at the bash


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

give him a shirt that says "what would jesus do.... for a nissan?"


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Were would this be instead of Mile Square Park? More north or more south?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Let me know how I can help.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> Let me know how I can help.


were investigating as we speak.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

So is Mile Square a go?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i wish i could come.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> So is Mile Square a go?


 I'm going to be heading up to the park tomorrow and getting information on a Permit, so we can make this happen, and so the Rangers won't hassle us. I'm also in the process of setting up a website at http://www.allnissanbash.com which will be updated with info, as well as there will be a registration form (short and sweet) so I know about how many to expect.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> I'm going to be heading up to the park tomorrow and getting information on a Permit, so we can make this happen, and so the Rangers won't hassle us. I'm also in the process of setting up a website at http://www.allnissanbash.com which will be updated with info, as well as there will be a registration form (short and sweet) so I know about how many to expect.


find out the info ill help you out anyway possible hehe  
ps.. will ther be nissan bash shirts or anything for sale?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> I'm going to be heading up to the park tomorrow and getting information on a Permit, so we can make this happen, and so the Rangers won't hassle us. I'm also in the process of setting up a website at http://www.allnissanbash.com which will be updated with info, as well as there will be a registration form (short and sweet) so I know about how many to expect.


Excellent. Keep me updated.


----------



## SKEEBODET (Dec 13, 2003)

I'LL GO...LET ME KNOW THE DETAILS...I DIDNT GO ON THE LAST ONE...BUT ILL DEFINITELY GO ON THIS ONE...

'97 Nissan 200SX GA16DET http://members.cardomain.com/discopotato200sx


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

SKEEBODET said:


> I'LL GO...LET ME KNOW THE DETAILS...I DIDNT GO ON THE LAST ONE...BUT ILL DEFINITELY GO ON THIS ONE...
> 
> '97 Nissan 200SX GA16DET http://members.cardomain.com/discopotato200sx


hey your ride is tight! i plan on going to the meet to for sure, take me for a ride in your ga16det!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> hey your ride is tight! i plan on going to the meet to for sure, take me for a ride in your ga16det!


What sponsors do we have?


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Count me in, I just need to know where its at.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

RR5 said:


> Count me in, I just need to know where its at.


Mile Square park is where its at. Check with stealthb14 to be sure. thats in Huntington Beach Cali


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> Mile Square park is where its at. Check with stealthb14 to be sure. thats in Huntington Beach Cali


 Fountain Valley, not HB


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> Fountain Valley, not HB


lol close enough but yea heres an address and map of where its at for now 

Parks Website 

Close Look 

Directions from LA


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

did we pick a day yet? .... if not i vote for the 31st


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Rumor has it, the 24th of July.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill try to be a sponsor for a few crystal gear.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

24 of july would be right


----------



## zurdo13 (Apr 7, 2004)

bugnlv said:


> 24 of july would be right



So is it going to be the 24th or the 31? I need to know so that way I can request that day at work.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

zurdo13 said:


> So is it going to be the 24th or the 31? I need to know so that way I can request that day at work.


ya same here ... confirmation pls


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I thought it was slated for the 24th.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Bugnlv said:


> 24 of july would be right


----------



## zurdo13 (Apr 7, 2004)

SO IS IT THE 24TH OF JULY FOR SURE? COME ON PEOPLE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN PLAN AHEAD


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For sure.

Also...turn OFF THE CAPS


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

IT is the 24th YES NOT 31st


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Everything going smoothly Sam?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

update? ... 

and can we get a confirmation on all the details? :thumbup:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> Boris, your car will be required to keep a to be specified difference from all the Nissans there, as not to contaminate the lot , then we'll make you wear a homemade T-Shirt saying "I gave my Nissans up for a DSM" for the entire length of your stay at the bash


don't worry vodka i'll either show up in an Isuzu or a chevy astro so i'll be able to park with you


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ill talk with sam make sure everything is going ok


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> ill talk with sam make sure everything is going ok


18 days and counting .... is this meet a flop?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sam has moved to a new place and god knows what he doing.

anyone volunteer to help sam take over cuz he jes too insane hectic right now


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

As Eshei just stated, I just moved to a new place in San Clemente, and would appreciate any help from some of you with setting up everything, and getting a permit. Please contact me via e-mail at [email protected], or PM Liu for my Cell Number.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> As Eshei just stated, I just moved to a new place in San Clemente, and would appreciate any help from some of you with setting up everything, and getting a permit. Please contact me via e-mail at [email protected], or PM Liu for my Cell Number.


you gotta let me know this stuff sam i told ya i would help you out hehe call me tell me what is needed and ill see waht i can do


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Im working the permits and stuff ill let you guys know 24th of july is the date for sure.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Start time? 11? 12?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

come on guy we gotta make this as big or bigger than last year's .

has this even been posted to the other forums?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

well stealth hasnt got it posted so i will get it posted on what forums i know of. if you want post it for us help us out we need all the help we can get


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry, to answer your question, we're looking at an 11:30-12:00 Start Time ... oh and now I live a bit closer to you.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

A later start time is much more convenient since it allows those of us who are a kind of far away the drive time to get there and not be all red eyed.

Could we reset the address where this is going down?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Ry, to answer your question, we're looking at an 11:30-12:00 Start Time...


Excellent..


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Mile Square Regional Park 
16801 Euclid 
Fountain Valley, CA 92708 
Directions to the park HERE!!


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Count me in, and I'm trying to get the girls from driftingpretty.com to trip on out. Hehe


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam, what else do we need? Supplies? Prizes? Donations?


----------



## Framamind (Jul 14, 2004)

I posted an update in the meet thread on G20.net , regarding the time and place.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> Sam, what else do we need? Supplies? Prizes? Donations?


 Foodstuffs are taken care of, as well as some of the prizes. If you could get some companies to help out by donating stuff, it would be great.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Foodstuffs are taken care of, as well as some of the prizes. If you could get some companies to help out by donating stuff, it would be great.


yay ok cool ... now that i officially got the day off ... whos going?


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

note to everyone, bring spf 30 or higher sun block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Framamind (Jul 14, 2004)

RR5 said:


> note to everyone, bring spf 30 or higher sun block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why? There's a tree....or two


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can donate stuff if someone can help me out with some of the cost... 

i have corners , chrome grill , crystal headlights for the b14 and the cefiro headlights for the maximas that ill let go for cost prices etc if someone willing to help


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey, I'd like to come to this thing. Would you all mind a newbie who drives an automatic to show up?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

GarrettSER said:


> Hey, I'd like to come to this thing. Would you all mind a newbie who drives an automatic to show up?


everybodys welcome  the more the merrier , bring some friends too 

btw, i drive an auto too , shh dont tell anybody


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> everybodys welcome  the more the merrier , bring some friends too
> 
> btw, i drive an auto too , shh dont tell anybody


yes we want as many as possible


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

RR5 said:


> note to everyone, bring spf 30 or higher sun block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Weather for the 24th... you have to click the 24th though  
High:
78°F 
Partly Cloudy 
Wind:
From the Southwest at 8 mph 
Precip: 0 % 
Max. Humidity: 68 % 
UV Index: 10+ Extreme 
this is what burns ya!!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

so how many people are we looking at showing up? estimate?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be there. 


Sam, I'll be on stock steelies. muahahahahahahaha. 



btw, WORD LIFE.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

As of right now I'm still in.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

as far as i know there are supposed to be a lot of people there. ive never been there their saying 100 we hope or more?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> as far as i know there are supposed to be a lot of people there. ive never been there their saying 100 we hope or more?


yep just like last year's ... on the forums not many posted that they were going , but on the day we had +100 people show


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll be there... I requested that day off 3 months ago.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay! Its still on. Boris and Terry --- Sorry for not getting in touch with you earlier. I've been busy with work issues all week. One slight dissappointment -- Greg Vogel is not going to be there. BUT he's going to help out with the raffle prizes.

Raffle Info :

$5 gets you 6 tickets (Each ticket is an opportunity for you to win a prize)
$10 gets you 13 tickets
$20 gets you 25 tickets

The prizes will be announced at the event.

Food:

Burgers or Hot Dog with a drink (All you can eat) - $5 per person

Drink Only - $2

**The food and raffle prices are donations to help cover the cost of the event. Any help is greatly appreciated**

Don't forget to bring your sunblock/hats/sunglasses!


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

All I can eat food for 5 dollars, I'm there. Going to bring 40 

I need to win me a new muffler for my s13 1990 hehe


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Winning rims for my Altima would be nice. lol.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Saw this on ALTIMAS.NET: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163737

http://www.kravitz.net/awotftp/awotpicposter/Crapple0/072104_vws_worcester.wmv

http://www.boston.com/news/necn/Shows/worcester/

Everyone DRIVE SAFELY!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> Saw this on ALTIMAS.NET: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163737
> 
> http://www.kravitz.net/awotftp/awotpicposter/Crapple0/072104_vws_worcester.wmv
> 
> ...


DAMN lol that sux 
next time if you get pulled over... hide the tape lol


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Ry Ry said:


> Saw this on ALTIMAS.NET: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163737
> 
> http://www.kravitz.net/awotftp/awotpicposter/Crapple0/072104_vws_worcester.wmv
> 
> ...


I cannot stand VW, serves them right.

But on the other hand, he was topping 100. Big deal, did he total his car? Was someone killed? Nope. Its people who are not paying attention, people who make it a point to continuously speed on the highways who kill people.

Moving on, how about a nasty rims contest?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

RR5 said:


> Moving on, how about a nasty rims contest?



My hubcaps will own all. :thumbup:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The outlander's hubcaps will pwn ur hubcaps!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

who ready for tomorrow?!?!!?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just to let u all know that they will be rafflin off 1 pair stealth corners version 1

and 4 coupon vouchers for 5 , 10 , 15 , 20 for liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> who ready for tomorrow?!?!!?


**raises hand**


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn didn't realize this was tomorrow. I can't make it


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> damn didn't realize this was tomorrow. I can't make it


sorry to hear that but.....


here are a few items that are up for the raffle.. ps the oil will be raffled at 3 qts a prize (aka 1 ticket 3 quarts)


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

See you guys there.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> See you guys there.


im leavin rialto.... NOW 854 am hehe meeting up in irvine with StealthB14 hehe have fun fellas


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Sam for waking me up. lol


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Even though the turnout was lower that last year's, I still had a blast. Good job guys.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Guys, this was a blast, sure not that many people showed up, but that's their loss and those of you who won raffle prizes -- your gain  Hope you all had a good time. Next year, I PROMISE to make it bigger, better, and nicer in every way I possibly can.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

does anybody have pictures?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ry's post on altimas.net

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=163976&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so who won my gift certificates ? 

and one of you guys should go hijack sams car and install his headlights for him.. :thumbup:


----------

